
Show HN: Your new “what I'm up to” page - kehers
https://thenow.page/
======
nwrk
You should link the original concept on your page. Like your clean design.

"What is a “now page”? Most websites have a link that says “about”. It goes to
a page that tells you something about the background of this person or
business. For short, people just call it an “about page”.

Most websites have a link that says “contact”. It goes to a page that tells
you how to contact this person or business. For short, people just call it a
“contact page”.

So a website with a link that says “now” goes to a page that tells you what
this person is focused on at this point in their life. For short, we call it a
“now page”."

[https://nownownow.com/about](https://nownownow.com/about)

[https://nownownow.com/](https://nownownow.com/)

[https://sivers.org/now](https://sivers.org/now)

~~~
kehers
Thanks a lot for the feedback!! I will do that!

